# Plow Videos



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

If you have Dramamine nearby , have at it. My boy wasn't exactly holding the camera firmly. I apologize for the volume, I didn't realize how well the camera picked up on it. Anyway, here ya go.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot that those Stop Signs with the white trim outline were optional here in Maine hahaha...sweet vid's Ryan!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

plowguy43;965975 said:


> I forgot that those Stop Signs with the white trim outline were optional here in Maine hahaha...sweet vid's Ryan!


At 3 or 4 in the morning, I think that there all optional! Nice videos, looks fun!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Some more mainiacs. Seems like winter might be getting her head on straight now.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

lol,at the going thru stop signs,nice vids


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

For the record I don't typically do that. That is one of those intersections that should only be a two way, not a 4. They actually used to be, but for some screwed up reason it's a 4 way now. It's a closed off development with maybe 40 homes on it at the most. One way in, and one way out kind of thing.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice vids. How'd you make out in the last two days? 
I like the choice of music!
Now when i do my vid I have to run stop signs! You set a bar on atleast two!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

RepoMan207;967427 said:


> For the record I don't typically do that. That is one of those intersections that should only be a two way, not a 4. They actually used to be, but for some screwed up reason it's a 4 way now. It's a closed off development with maybe 40 homes on it at the most. One way in, and one way out kind of thing.


The state/town needs something to do- why not add more signs? :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

bacwudzme;967446 said:


> Nice vids. How'd you make out in the last two days?
> I like the choice of music!
> Now when i do my vid I have to run stop signs! You set a bar on atleast two!


the theme of the storm was "annoying" at best.

Absolutely!



plowguy43;967562 said:


> The state/town needs something to do- why not add more signs? :laughing:


You ain't kidding. It's more interesting then pushing a broom or picking up trash so why not.. Besides, it's added revenue for the local Barney Fife's


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

More videos from last night.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet videos Ryan.

Did you just get a video camera?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

good vid's!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;968141 said:


> Sweet videos Ryan.
> 
> Did you just get a video camera?





the new boss 92;968231 said:


> good vid's!


Thanks guys. I need to get an editor so I can jazz them up a bit.

No, that's actually a digital still camera with a video option. Nothing special, but I won't kill someone if I break it. I needed something to keep in the truck for ever day stuff.

You never know when a picture will save your [email protected]@ in court. I get all kinds of claims......"I had $5k cash lying on my passengers seat when you repoed it." Yeah, sure you did. That's why your 5 car payments behind right.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

RepoMan207;968709 said:


> You never know when a picture will save your [email protected]@ in court. I get all kinds of claims......"I had $5k cash lying on my passengers seat when you repoed it." Yeah, sure you did. That's why your 5 car payments behind right.


hey that line sounds familiar  "oh there was 10k in the car oh i had 5k in car yea right and your few payments behind. "

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan- How'd you get into Repo'ing? Were you a bully growing up and got used to taking people's lunch money so you decided to make a profession about it? LOL


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

plowguy43;970730 said:


> Ryan- How'd you get into Repo'ing? Were you a bully growing up and got used to taking people's lunch money so you decided to make a profession about it? LOL


Actually, no I was pretty quite up until High School, then I just had a problem with authority. :laughing: I think I got suspended about 5 times my freshmen year.

I used to sell Marine Hardware at the boat shows across the country, got full custody of my kids so I had to find a local job; towing / repossession (which was fun). Moved my way up to Class A, then driving truck for a bit, then into the shipping office at Nestle, then to dispatching, Logistics, Operation Manager....then came the unemployment line. After a year of looking for a good logistics job, I decided to take advantage of the economy and start my own repo business. (I know, I'm an [email protected]@hole, but I pay my bills.....sometimes ) After background checks, finger printing, $15K bond and $2K in filing fees, here I am. It's not all it's cracked up to be. It's a political nightmare on more then one front. I think working in corporate America is actually easier, atleast you know you won't get shot at or beaten to death when you piss someone off. Ultimately I would rather be in Logistics, but atleast I can be a beach bum during the summer and plow during the winter.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

CrazY-what a path! There's money to be maid in every economy/situation-you just capitolized. I used to write subprime mortgages and learned a crap load about credit/ ccard companies. When the recession hit, I thought about setting up a debt consolidation/settlement company, guess I missed that boat.


----------

